# Dude #2



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

After a made my first figure I had started this one but did not get to finish it until today. Anyway here is attempt #2. Hopefully Ill get better the more I make. Im currently in the process of making #3 but I might scrap that one and try another. Not sure if I like it yet (its a sitting figure)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Pleased to meet this dude Shawn! I like his hat; very well done. 
The legs looks a bit short but on the other hand it gives the figure a sort of own character. 
What do you use to sculpt your figures with?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Im using premo clay. Im going to try the sculpty next and try wire instead of foil for the skeleton. After seeing Erics article in GR it gave me some good pointers so far. (Nice article Eric)


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Just a check - you have got the PDF on figure construction from Chris Walas? 

If not Jerry Barnes has a topic on them at -- 



http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/21/aft/119979/afv/topic/Default.aspx


They are PDF's so use the 'save target as' to download them


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 04 Jan 2012 05:54 AM 
Hi Shawn,

Just a check - you have got the PDF on figure construction from Chris Walas? 

If not Jerry Barnes has a topic on them at -- 



http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/21/aft/119979/afv/topic/Default.aspx


They are PDF's so use the 'save target as' to download them 



Thanks Peter Ill have to check them out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget the sculpy. Premo is much nicer.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the feel of Super Sculpy. It is smooth and easy to form at least when new. It gets harder when it has sat around for a while but still kneeds out nicely with a little work and forms well. makes good sharp impressions and smooth surfaces. can be worked very thin. 

I tried Fimo and didnt like it...it was tough to get the shape without bending or damaging previous work. Make the face and the back of the head was flat. regular sculpy is much like the Fimo and not as good as "super sculpy"

The second Dude looks great Shawn!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Ill have try the super sculpy and premo and see what works best. The sculpy was a little hard to work with. (then yet I did have it sitting around for a while) Not very soft. Ill have to experiment and see what works best. Eric great article in R. Im looking forward to seeing the next steps. I like the idea of using wire. Will give that a try next. Foil works but can be a little pain to work with. Seems to break easy when twisting.


----------



## BillinOregon (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, those links are priceless.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn--
I use wire in my other life as a boat builder. I use it to assemble pre-cut plywood panels into boat shapes before gluing them with epoxy. I use copper because it is easy to work with my fingers and doesn't break too easily when I twist it tight. The same wire was a natural choice for me to use to make figures.


----------

